# Vikes vs SeaHawks anyone taking bets?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Should be a great game of my 2 favorite teams!

Lots of former Nodak's out here go to this game as a big group every time they are here!

What's the current line? I need to go look!

Ryan


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Vegas had the Vikes to win 31-13. :lol: Whooo hooo!!!!!!
:beer:


----------

